
Uber Says Whistleblower Was Extorting the Company - tareqak
https://gizmodo.com/uber-says-whistleblower-was-extorting-the-company-1820844005
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _Kate Conger / Gizmodo: Uber: whistleblower whose letter was
entered as evidence in Waymo case tried to extort firm, settled for $4.5M, now
works as consultant for Uber's investigation_

